# Quick Question



## DFA (Feb 22, 2011)

If I have a retired budget of between 65K - 70K euros/year are there places on the main land of Italy I should not look to be able to live?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DFA said:


> If I have a retired budget of between 65K - 70K euros/year are there places on the main land of Italy I should not look to be able to live?


If you have that much income, you can live just about anywhere you like! You will need a longstay visa, unless you have an EU passport, but it shouldn't be too difficult, provided your income is unearned, i.e. pensions, investment and savings and available to you in Italy, not tied up in real estate or long-term investment.


----------



## DFA (Feb 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you have that much income, you can live just about anywhere you like! You will need a longstay visa, unless you have an EU passport, but it shouldn't be too difficult, provided your income is unearned, i.e. pensions, investment and savings and available to you in Italy, not tied up in real estate or long-term investment.


Thanks for the reply, all our income sources are pensions, saving and investments, and evenually we will add in social security.


----------



## dio62 (Oct 9, 2010)

*yes, you can live anywhere you like*

With that pension income you can live anywhere in Italy and have a terrific live stile  bear in mind that the average income in Italy is about 1,500 euro per month !

However, you may consider to rent instead of buy....as currently property are locing value at the present, if I was you I'd get two places, one in the industrial north near the big cities of Milan and Turin and yet a stone trown away from lakes and the alps and one in the south of Italy, near the sea in Calabria, Sicily or Sardinia regions, where it's sunny and worm for most of the year.

PS : I'm an Italian emigrated in London.... I'm anly 49.....but cannot wait to retire, bought a place in Calabria and I'll move there this summer :clap2:

Hope you'll be enjoying the dolce vita in full:clap2:

Ciao, Pietro


----------



## DFA (Feb 22, 2011)

dio62 said:


> With that pension income you can live anywhere in Italy and have a terrific live stile  bear in mind that the average income in Italy is about 1,500 euro per month !
> 
> However, you may consider to rent instead of buy....as currently property are locing value at the present, if I was you I'd get two places, one in the industrial north near the big cities of Milan and Turin and yet a stone trown away from lakes and the alps and one in the south of Italy, near the sea in Calabria, Sicily or Sardinia regions, where it's sunny and worm for most of the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information and the suggestion; I keep hearing how expensive it is to live in Italy, but what I have found is that if you are not living the tourist lifestyle it is not as expensive as people think.


----------

